# Anyone in Kidderminster lost a skunk



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

:gasp:

YouTube - Skunk

http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/topic/175978-please-tell-me-im-not-dreaming/


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

why are they scaring it:bash:


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

quizicalkat said:


> why are they scaring it:bash:


The guy appears to be a hunter. Lucky he didnt shoot it.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

It's seeing that type of thing which makes me think us breeders ought to microchip all our babies before sale - it might stop people dumping their skunks if we are unfortunate enough to home them to people who turn out to be idiots. 

BTW - perfectly possible that this is an escaped skunk, which may be microchipped and may get returned to its worried owner. Here's hoping!

At least skunks have a fighting chance of finding food etc in the UK wilderness and the climate is ok for them, unlike a lot of other exotics which get dumped and freeze/starve to death.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I live there!!! Will try to find out where abouts the poor thing was seen. Only looks quite young. Perhaps I could organise a rescue effort with the RSPCA

Bit of a week for this area as there have also been confirmed sightings of Lynx in local woods...


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> I live there!!! Will try to find out where abouts the poor thing was seen. Only looks quite young. Perhaps I could organise a rescue effort with the RSPCA
> 
> Bit of a week for this area as there have also been confirmed sightings of Lynx in local woods...


That's great I really hope you find the little fella before it comes to any harm. Have you had any luck finding where it is?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Not yet. Waiting on replies to messages I left on the forum u linked to and the video.

No luck getting help from rspca yet either. 

If the guy who took the video replies and gives me a clue where about in the town he saw it I'll go look after dark.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

If you check back on the hunting forum you'll see that the chap has given the skunks location to other hunters who are after shooting it so lets hope the RSPCA, police and I get to it first.

Doesn't anybody else on here know any more about who it might belong to???

I know there was another skunk keeper in Kidderminster but cannot for the life of me remember their user name.

Please help if you can.


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> If you check back on the hunting forum you'll see that the chap has given the skunks location to other hunters who are after shooting it so lets hope the RSPCA, police and I get to it first.
> 
> Doesn't anybody else on here know any more about who it might belong to???
> 
> ...


In case you hadent seen the reply on that forum. Lets hope it's found safe.

*The location of the sighting was at the mitre oak pub on the A449 worcs road. When it disappeared it was heading towards worcs on the dual track. *


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahh you have nm.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I will be up the Mitre Oak after dark. 

Be interesting to see if any of these trophy hunters are up there...

Hope not :whistling2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck with the hunt! I hope you find him/her! I can't think of anyone in that direction with a skunk.


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> I will be up the Mitre Oak after dark.
> 
> Be interesting to see if any of these trophy hunters are up there...
> 
> Hope not :whistling2:


I will be driving past there shortly on my way home from work so will have a nosey. Where was the lynx sighting??


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks - I'm hoping its not squished on that busy road.

perhaps it belongs to the chap next to the Mitre Oak as I believe he has an animal collection that he uses to show disabled children.

I am worried about setting traps incase these people that are out to kill it get to check the traps first.

Not going to be easy to rescue it but worth a go. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ps - I don't want to say on here where the Lynx are as the hunters are sniffing around this thread.


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Fingers crossed Pouchie : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Take a big stick Pouchie and if the hunters appear give them a good wallop with it for me
This skunk doesnt even sound wild as on the video it never raised its tail in defence once which a wild one would do when threatened like that

Good luck


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Thanks - I'm hoping its not squished on that busy road.
> 
> perhaps it belongs to the chap next to the Mitre Oak as I believe he has an animal collection that he uses to show disabled children.
> 
> ...


 
........nope not his but it does belong to a mate of his!!

I called a few friends in that area to ask them to keep a look out & just got a call back off them saying the missing skunk belongs to a local farmer & the skunk is a 6 month old de-scented female!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> ........nope not his but it does belong to a mate of his!!
> 
> I called a few friends in that area to ask them to keep a look out & just got a call back off them saying the missing skunk belongs to a local farmer & the skunk is a 6 month old de-scented female!!


 
Fingers crossed that they get her back very soon and those gun happy morons dont get to her first 


Reading the comments on the other forum makes me feel sick and very angry


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Just got back. Identified the exact spot of the video and went for a good look around with a torch. There are lots of tracks in the grass but didnt see or hear her .. that said it may be too early. Probably still asleep.

Sadly it was obvious others had been there - lots of footprints searching the verges and not sure if the tracks in and out of the grass were from their dogs or from the skunk.

I am sure she is curled up in a nice thick hedgerow.

In my opinion we need a search party, some traps and to speak with the pub & couple of neighbours to see if they would keep us posted of any sightings.

and Shell - if I had been earlier and bumped into anyone with guns I'd have used more than a big stick... :devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wish I was nearer as me and the OH would certainly help you look for her


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

After reading the hunters forum, i am nearly in tears.
I hate such small minded, moronic creatures that bear a resemblance to a human. Animals of this world are lesser creatures of intelligence and should be cared for because of it. Not hunted because a skunk was friendly enough to come to that man when called to.

Evidently, it occurred to him it was a pet, yet, he still has done what he has done and stirred trouble and interest in the trophy hunters?

People on about setting thier dogs on the skunk? Then not to because the skunk is so evil and vicious it will hurt them/blind them with spray.

-_-

If you are going to kill an animal, at least do your research and treat it with some respect.

Hunters make me sick. 

If i could get up north, i'd be out with you searching.
I hope you or someone with her interests at heart find her first.

=[


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

god some of those comments make me sick. 'someones pets got loose' 'i know lets shoot it!' :censor: disgusting excuses for human beings. would it be worth contacting the local paper? make it clear that its very unlikely to be a wild animal. it may do more harm than good but its worth a try. i really hope you find it Pouchie, the poor thing must be terrified.


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> god some of those comments make me sick. 'someones pets got loose' 'i know lets shoot it!' :censor: disgusting excuses for human beings. would it be worth contacting the local paper? make it clear that its very unlikely to be a wild animal. it may do more harm than good but its worth a try. i really hope you find it Pouchie, the poor thing must be terrified.


Would'nt be that if it was a dog or a ferret as they are useful for hunting and they are much more damaging to wildlife. Double standards eh?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

wow i hope they find her soon  what a bunch of idiots


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

What vile creatures!!! 

i wasn't aware a skunk could reproduce on it's own, so their argument is is pointless!

I truly hope someone with a bit of humanity finds it before one of them!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I feel the same but can't go on someone's forum making anti comments. We know how anti exotics keepers make us feel. 

I have been back on to let them know she is descented as that will make it hard for them to justify hunting her 

Will see if I can drum up a bit more help today but its going to be hard as hell to get her back. As far as I know they don't have a homing instinct at all and just wander. I am hoping being winter time she has found a rabbit hole or something and just sleeps in the same place for a while


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I feel the same but can't go on someone's forum making anti comments. We know how anti exotics keepers make us feel.
> 
> I have been back on to let them know she is descented as that will make it hard for them to justify hunting her
> 
> Will see if I can drum up a bit more help today but its going to be hard as hell to get her back. As far as I know they don't have a homing instinct at all and just wander. I am hoping being winter time she has found a rabbit hole or something and just sleeps in the same place for a while


 
i have sent you that number caz hun hope that she can help you out hun 

i know she has a real soft spot for my guys :flrt:


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Pouchie, dont take this the wrong way but i think you did more harm than good by posting on the hunters site.

Other hunters were telling people not to go after it as they can spray etc... when others wanted to go after it... you telling them its descented just makes it easy now for them.

Also the little d comment i think will rile a few up just to go get it. They were joking about the big skunk hunt of 2010..boats etc.

I hope you find it before they do.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I have been back on to let them know she is descented as that will make it hard for them to justify hunting her


 
Probably would have been better if you had simply said you know its someones lost pet & they are out looking for her as she is only a baby.......less interest in killing babies & pets I would think.

My friends from that area are visiting me shortly, I shall see if they are up for helping find her in a search party - does anyone have any good scenting dogs we could use for tracking?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

They are looking for her anyway theres no need to rile them.

The whole point of pointing out she is descented is to take away the reason they wanted to kill her.

I'm just trying to help a lost skunk.


-


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

The other reason stated for shooting her was to stop her breeding.......although I dare say there are not that many skunks on the loose in kidderminster, so not much chance of her breeding.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would tell them she is a 6 month old spayed baby female so not going to reproduce
I honestly think these people would hunt her whatever the circumstances as most hunters have no morals at all:bash:
I really hope she can be found before she becomes a trophy, cant the RSPCA or police do anything about these people?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I would tell them she is a 6 month old spayed baby female so not going to reproduce
> I honestly think these people would hunt her whatever the circumstances as most hunters have no morals at all:bash:
> I really hope she can be found before she becomes a trophy, cant the RSPCA or police do anything about these people?


 
I have given pouchie a number for my local inspector who has a soft spot for skunks

dunno if she has got in touch with her or not yet to see if she can sort help out down pouchies way or not


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I would tell them she is a 6 month old spayed baby female so not going to reproduce
> I honestly think these people would hunt her whatever the circumstances as most hunters have no morals at all:bash:
> I really hope she can be found before she becomes a trophy, cant the RSPCA or police do anything about these people?


not much point doing that as they are reading this thread just as we are reading their forum ...........


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> not much point doing that as they are reading this thread just as we are reading their forum ...........


 
yups thats very true ken 

though i have to agree with what you put further up the chances of a male skunk being about for her to mate with anyways are very very slim 

if there were others about there would have been a hell of alot more sitings of them than just this escaped lil girl


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

can the police help?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I am trying my best

With police & RSPCA


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I am trying my best
> 
> With police & RSPCA


 
did you get to speak to the person i gave you the name of hun ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wonder if there is any chance they could lose their guns and actually help search for her with their scenting dogs, this way they get to use their dogs and do something useful


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think the people on the hunters forum have been incredibly polite considering the uncalled for attack Pouchie launched over there. The first post was fair enough and it would have been best left at that, but to be childish and insulting is not going to help the skunk. Imagine if someone came on this forum insulting people because of their passtime of keeping reptiles, they would be subjected to much worse than Pouchie was!!

Hopefully someone will find the skunk and capture it. But from my fairly extensive experience of hunters they are not lacking morals AT ALL, they do a very valuable service for our countryside and wildlife. Im pretty sure if one of those were able to catch the skunk they would hand it in to a wildlife rescue rather than shoot it, I read their comments on their forum as being very lighthearted, not as being blood thirsty gun wielding maniacs!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I wonder if there is any chance they could lose their guns and actually help search for her with their scenting dogs, this way they get to use their dogs and do something useful


Lol doubt they would with the amount of people writing on there that skunk spray kills terriers. As if it does my terrier got a full spray in her face and all she wanted to do was continue sniffing the skunks bum lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Lol doubt they would with the amount of people writing on there that skunk spray kills terriers. As if it does my terrier got a full spray in her face and all she wanted to do was continue sniffing the skunks bum lol


 

Im not actually sure that the hunters want to kill her and thats its just a joke got out of hand, maybe Pouchie could ask for their help in finding the skunk as they will certainly have the right skills and dogs for tracking the runaway. It really would be nice if both sides could unite for once


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I read it and I think it was more joking than anything. I grew up in a hunting household and MOST hunters have a great respect for wildlife.... Yes, on this forum, we'd get pretty pissed off with those types of jokes, but on a hunting forum, I'd imagine it's the norm and that they regularly get activists joining to cause trouble (just like we do on here).


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

pouchie is not to be blamed he is just worried for the safety of the skunk he spoke before he thought not a crime we have all done it i have spoken to one of the forum members who i no on our behalf to appologise and plead for some help he has informed me that a few people have already started to look for the skunk but cant assure me that they wont hurt it so all we can do is hope for the best


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

repibabe said:


> pouchie is not to be blamed he is just worried for the safety of the skunk he spoke before he thought not a crime we have all done it i have spoken to one of the forum members who i no on our behalf to appologise and plead for some help he has informed me that a few people have already started to look for the skunk but cant assure me that they wont hurt it so all we can do is hope for the best


 

Dont you mean she:whistling2:
I really do hope the people looking for the skunk have morals as she is someones lost and frightened pet and needs helping not terrorising and killing


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

:blush:


Shell195 said:


> Dont you mean she
> I really do hope the people looking for the skunk have morals as she is someones lost and frightened pet and needs helping not terrorising and killing


what dya mean she im a bit dense sometimes :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

repibabe said:


> pouchie is not to be blamed *he* is just worried for the safety of the skunk *he* spoke before *he* thought not a crime we have all done it i have spoken to one of the forum members who i no on our behalf to appologise and plead for some help he has informed me that a few people have already started to look for the skunk but cant assure me that they wont hurt it so all we can do is hope for the best


 
See above lol


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

sorry ginger moment lol i read through that about 10 times trying to figure out what you meant thanks for noticing


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I hope she is found soon, its such a shame that they decided to be :censor:s after finding out it was someones pet, I'm sure if someone shot their escaped dog they wouldn't be happy...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure who the newest poster on the thread is ("double standards"), but you are just making it worse. Nobody likes it when somebody continuously calls them names. *shakes head* I feel sorry for the poo skunk, but name calling isn't getting anybody anywhere. And then saying stuff about shooting their dog?? That is just asking for trouble. When you want somebody's help on something, threatening their pet isn't the way to get it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Not sure who the newest poster on the thread is ("double standards"), but you are just making it worse. Nobody likes it when somebody continuously calls them names. *shakes head* I feel sorry for the poo skunk, but name calling isn't getting anybody anywhere. And then saying stuff about shooting their dog?? That is just asking for trouble. When you want somebody's help on something, threatening their pet isn't the way to get it.


 
I totally agree, please stop whoever you are this isnt the way forward at all


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I totally agree, please stop whoever you are this isnt the way forward at all


For the record I may have used the phrase "double standards" here but the member is not me. I totally agree if I was in their situation with someone coming on a forum I use spouting off I would be mightily pissed off (and that's from experience). Please people don't make a not very good situation much worse


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

BornSlippy said:


> For the record I may have used the phrase "double standards" here but the member is not me. I totally agree if I was in their situation with someone coming on a forum I use spouting off I would be mightily pissed off (and that's from experience). Please people don't make a not very good situation much worse


 
I never thought it was you


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I never thought it was you


Sorry yeah i didn't mean to quote you and after looking at the forum I don't think anyone would lol. Actually I know I shouldnt laugh but that thread there it pretty funny. I might join to post in their fishing section :blush:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Agree completely!

Whilst having an opinion on here is fine, carrying it onto the other forum isn't doing anyone any good.

We'd be mighty Royally annoyed(no joke intended!) if apa members came on here spouting hate at us, and I don't feel this is any different.

Whilst they clearly have a high regard for our native animals, and that by taking out alien introductions is nothing but beneficial for them, I truly hope that an exception is made in this case!

She's quite clearly a pet, and if I were the owner, who no doubt knows about all these forum posts about what some intend on doing to this skunk then I'd be going out of my mind.

I have no intention of joining the other forum, as hunting is not something that interests me, and as long as it is done humanely, not something that bothers me either. But to those who partake in this activity and are from the other forum , who are viewing this thread then please just let this skunk be so that it can be collected and returned to it's owner! I'm sure that anyone with any pet would be beyond distressed to a bloodhunt for their pets lives!


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

ohhh i do hope she is found soon and no-one gets her, i have 2 skunks myself and would be devestated if it was one of mine, they are lovely creatures and are not dangerous.


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

they have already said they wernt going to help and i think that double standards was making a point not a threat what your all saying is that its alright to threaten some one elses pet but no ones aloud to threaten theres plus i no for a fact that there is people looking for the skunk as my mates on the forum


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

repibabe said:


> plus i no for a fact that there is people looking for the skunk as my mates on the forum


 
and I've seen their dog tracks and footprints all over where Flower was last seen.


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

repibabe said:


> they have already said they wernt going to help and i think that double standards was making a point not a threat what your all saying is that its alright to threaten some one elses pet but no ones aloud to threaten theres plus i no for a fact that there is people looking for the skunk as my mates on the forum


 
and double standards insinuated pouchie was a he as you did... so are you double_standards...


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

irish_vampire said:


> and double standards insinuated pouchie was a he as you did... so are you double_standards...


most of the people on the thread were refering to pouchie as he


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd piss myself if it's really a badger!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

animalstorey said:


> I'd piss myself if it's really a badger!


 

If you watch the video it clearly is a skunk


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Was reading thread from phone- coundnt load video. Very unlikely anyone will admit they lost it - mind you they have been a number of skunk sightings in the uk. Is it defenatly an escape?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> Was reading thread from phone- coundnt load video. Very unlikely anyone will admit they lost it - mind you they have been a number of skunk sightings in the uk. Is it defenatly an escape?


Yes the owners have come forward and miss her very much



ami_j said:


> most of the people on the thread were refering to pouchie as he


Maybe I AM a boy :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Maybe I AM a boy :gasp: :lol2:


_REALLY_?!? :gasp:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> _REALLY_?!? :gasp:


Yeah. 

Don't let the moobs fool you. Or the fact I once gave birth...


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> Yes the owners have come forward and miss her very much
> Then I'm sure everyone will do there best to catch it and I'm also sure no hunter is going to shoot it knowing it's someones pet. I'm in kiddy tonight so may have a mooch about. In fact just pulled up at sainsburys in the rain!


----------



## repibabe (Jan 3, 2010)

i can guarantee you I'm not double standards but i applaud him/her for standing up for the animal but I'm also not condoning what he/she said about shooting someones dog and I applaud pouchie for saying what (SHE) thought on the forum instead of saying it just on here :no1:


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Any updates on the escaped skunk? I see the post on the hunting forum has been removed.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I am struggling here. Been three times to physically search for her to no avail plus I cannot get her owner to reply to me so I don't think there is anything else I can do.

I called the police on the first day the video was posted and they have not come back to me which means the person I spoke to was probably right and they do not in fact have a wildlife officer for our area or anyone who would help trap her.

As for the RSPCA I believe that the owner has reported her so presume they are already working with her. I have tried to offer assistance via the local branch but they simply don't answer the phone.

As far as I know she is not found and I am still left with no idea as to what efforts if any have been made.

Each day that goes by I fear she will be further and further away. My feeling is she will not stick around here but will just wander searching for food and sleep in different rabbit holes or whatever she can find.

I feel gutted for the poor thing but can't see what else can be done unless the RSPCA or someone with lots of cat traps can help.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Pouchie, you've done all you possibly can. It seems that all there is to do now is wait for news of more sightings. At least at this time of year there is still a fair amount of natural foods around for her to forage. Maybe she will turn up emptying someone's dustbin at some point.


----------



## fannieannie09 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi everyone Im usually in the shelled but I followed this thread and saw the hunter thread I just want to say well done on Pouchie not many people would have done what you did it was so nice of you! If I had lived nearer I would have helped I hope the lass is found and what those hunters said is despicable.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has contacted the local press to see if they would run a story & get people looking out for her?? Going to the press can go either way though.........could turn into a negative result maybe?


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Just tried to have a look at the Youtube video and it's been removed by the owner. Hope the skunky is OK.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all, thought I would pass on the info I was given this afternoon regarding the escaped pet skunk.

Apparently the owners were still out looking regularly & various sightings had been made right up to the day of the final event when a farmer had found it on his land & shot it...........and seemed quite proud of his achievement!! The owners were devastated to say the least.

So, I am sorry to report a very sad end to this story  :censor::censor:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> Hi all, thought I would pass on the info I was given this afternoon regarding the escaped pet skunk.
> 
> Apparently the owners were still out looking regularly & various sightings had been made right up to the day of the final event when a farmer had found it on his land & shot it...........and seemed quite proud of his achievement!! The owners were devastated to say the least.
> 
> So, I am sorry to report a very sad end to this story  :censor::censor:


I was thinking about this last night... was hoping for a happier outcome than this

Was her final sighting far from where she was originally seen?

RIP little Skunk


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: that is totally disgusting:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Hi all, thought I would pass on the info I was given this afternoon regarding the escaped pet skunk.
> 
> Apparently the owners were still out looking regularly & various sightings had been made right up to the day of the final event when a farmer had found it on his land & shot it...........and seemed quite proud of his achievement!! The owners were devastated to say the least.
> 
> So, I am sorry to report a very sad end to this story  :censor::censor:


Oh no thats really so sad  

RIP lil skunky


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Sadly, I can't say I'm surprised at the outcome :sad: I thought some idiot would shoot it, or that it would end up as roadkill. I just hope that the shot was a clean one for the poor skunkie.


----------

